# Bildschirm flackert - Querstreifen im Bild



## JawMekEf (25. September 2011)

Hi, hab nen Problem (wie immer ) und zwar wenn ich in einem Game bin z.B MW2 oder CSS sind im Hintergrund dicke Balken die von oben nach unten laufen, in CSS laufen die normal schnell in MW2 ganz schnell (Flackern) Wenn Ich Firefox öffne (hab SmallRingFX glaub ich) hat der Hintergrund son lilalen Stich und alles flackert und springt (weiße Striche) Problem ist seit ungefähr einer Woche. Auch in jedem anderem Game tritt das Problem auf, auch beim surfen siehts man manchmal.
Was ich schon getan hab:
DVI Ausgang an Graka gewechselt (Hab kein DVI-Kabel deshalb ist Der DVI-VGA Adapter an einem DVI Ausgang der Graka angeschlossen, und das andere Ende am VGA vom Moni, der hat auch DVI)
Karte zweimal aus dem PCI-E Slot raus und wieder rein
6pin Anschluss gewechselt 
Treiber komplett neu aufgesetzt (DriverSweeper, alles weg + Catalyst weg) Im Moment hab ich 11.8
Alles nichts geholfen, wenn ihr mir nicht helfen könnt ist ok mit dem flackern kann ich naja leben, sag ich mal so.
Aber ich hoffe eher das der Moni im Arsch ist, nicht die Grafikkarte. Optimalste wäre natürlich das der Treiber schuld ist  Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## JawMekEf (25. September 2011)

Push...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. September 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> DVI Ausgang an Graka gewechselt (Hab kein DVI-Kabel deshalb ist Der DVI-VGA Adapter an einem DVI Ausgang der Graka angeschlossen, und das andere Ende am *VGA *vom Moni, der hat auch DVI)


 
Da ist das Problem:
Monitor digital anschließen dann sind die Probleme weg.


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2011)

Ich rate dir auch den Monitor digital anzuschließen, da du so keine Störungen im Bild bekommst.

P.S.: Bitte das Thema nicht nach sechs Stunden pushen.


----------



## JawMekEf (25. September 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist das Problem:
> Monitor digital anschließen dann sind die Probleme weg.





			
				Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate dir auch den Monitor digital anzuschließen, da du so keine Störungen im Bild bekommst.
> 
> P.S.: Bitte das Thema nicht nach sechs Stunden pushen.



Danke, merk ich mir


----------

